# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  تعلمو من جلالة سيدنا ابا الحسين

## ابو حسين الاردني

... صدقوني ان مقابلة جلالة الملك هذه المرة تمت وجها لوجه، لم يحدث الأمر كما ينص عليه البروتوكول في مكاتب الزعماء العرب، وهو ارسلوا لنا الاسئلة وسنرسل لكم الاجوبة.. وصدقوني لو كنت رئيسا للتحرير في صحيفة عربية لترددت في نشرها ذلك اني لم ار في حياتي رجولة في الموقف مثل تلك الرجولة.

... خفنا اسرائيل على مدار خمسين عاما وكنا اكثر حذرا.. نحن نملك (600) كيلو متر كحدود معها وهم يملكون (240) رأسا نوويا، ونحن نملك بلدا محدود الامكانات والموارد وهم يملكون جيشا جرارا.. وقد قيل ان ميزانية الدفاع لديهم وحدها قد تتجاوز المئة مليار واكثر.

... زمن الحسابات ولى الى غير رجعة وزمن الجمل المنتقاة والعبارات المنمقة والخوف من اسرائيل ايضا طمر في التراب واتحدى أي زعيم في العالم يملك ظرفنا ووضعنا.. ويملك حدودا مع اسرائيل وتهدده كل يوم بان يكون الحل على حسابه بأن يجرؤ على قول ما قاله الملك.

... ثمة فارق بين الرجولة والجبن بين الحسابات التي تنشأ تحت الطاولات وبين فرد الاوراق جميعها على مساحة القلب والملك صفع اسرائيل على الوجه تماما وارسل رسالة الى الداخل الى المؤسسات المرعوبة والاصوات الخائفة المرتجفة من الوطن البديل.. الى الصالونات الليلية التي ابدعت في الانشاد وفن المقال.. الى التائهين الذين ضيعوا وطنا بمقالات تائهة ارسل لهم جميعا رسالة مفادها : تعلموا الرجولة مني...

... لو كنت مديرا في الخارجية أو موظفا بدرجة عليا أقسم لما تجرأت على قول هذا الكلام.. فالرسمية الاردنية أغرقتنا في ما يسمى بأدب التصريحات ويبدو انه منذ (15) عاما منذ توقيع المعاهدة لم يجرؤ أردني ان يقدم خطابا في فن الرجولة السياسية كما فعل سيد البلاد.

... يا الله كم تنتصب العروق في رقبتي حمية وغضبا وأنا أقرأ المقابلة.. وكم تداهمني الاسئلة للذين يحاولون (الاستزلام) على الساحة الاردينة.. عبر ارسالهم رسائل عن عدد الاسرى الاردنيين في اسرائيل وعبر الدعوة لمسيرة عابرة.. وعبر الخطب التي تكرر وتصلح لكل مناسبة...

مقابلة الملك رسالة الى الداخل وليست للجمهور في اسرائيل ولقادتها فقط، رسالة الى الذين امتهنوا الصراخ في الشوارع فعليهم لان يدركوا ان ميدان الرجولة.. واضح فهل من متحد؟ عليهم ان يسألوا أنفسهم في مجالسهم الشورية ومحاكمهم الاخوانية.. هل تجرأ زعيم عربي يملك ظرفا صعبا بحجم ظرفنا ان يقول لاسرائيل أنتم خلقتم المشكلة في غزة وتريدون خلقها في الضفة.. ويصارحهم بحقيقة الشرارة والاشتعال وان المنطقة وان اشتعلت فنحن جزء منها وسنكون من اللهيب وليس من الرماد وثمة فارق بين اللهيب والرماد بين الحزم والمكاشفة من موقع القرار وبين اللهو والخطابات والعبث بامن عمان من موقع الكسب المعنوي لجماهيرية عابرة في احزاب لم تعد تملك هوية او مسارا .

مقابلة رجولية بكل حرف وبكل انفعال وبكل لحظة تنهد وهي رسالة للداخل كي نصحو من خطاباتنا المؤدبة الى زمن الرجولة المرة ولا اظن ان احدا يجرؤ على المزاودة واذا قدر لنا ان نصف الملك فسنقول ''ابو عين حمرا'' .. والرجولة في زمننا هي ان تكون عينك حمرا على اسرائيل وليس على المنابر وشوارع عمان وازقة المخيمات وخلف ميكريفونات الخطب الرنانة.

حماك الله سيدي ففي كتاب الرجولة العربية لا اظن ان هناك بعدك او قبلك ''زلم'' يملكون غضبك وتشتهي الخيل ان يمتطوها وتحكي العجائز قصص الرجولة للاحفاد عنهم وتصفهم ب ''ابو عين حمرا'.




عبد الهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

الله يحفظ سيدنا تاج فوق روسنا
ويديم عزه  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

المقال لازم الكل يقراه وينزل مره و2 و3 و4و5
والله لساني عاجز عن التعبير

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]حفظ الله أبــــــــــــا الحسين

[align=center][/align]تشتاق الأوطان لمثل ذلك وفي ذلك أبدع هذا المليك..

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حماك الله سيدي ففي كتاب الرجولة العربية لا اظن ان هناك بعدك او قبلك ''زلم'' يملكون غضبك وتشتهي الخيل ان يمتطوها وتحكي العجائز قصص الرجولة للاحفاد عنهم وتصفهم ب ''ابو عين حمرا'.

********************************

حماك الله يا سيدي فأنت القائد ونعم الأب و خير قدوة للأردنيين  وانت المدافع عن حمى هذا الثرى الطهور ... ومواقفك كلها رجولة و إبداع 

والتاريخ يشهد للهاشميين من الأجداد الى الاحفاد  بالدفاع عن القدس و المقدسات الاسلاميه 

وابشر يا ابو حسين  حنا جنودك  الاوفياء المخلصين خلفك وبقيادتك الحكيمة  الفذه ...

ونعم القائد المقدام أنت

حماك الله سيدي 


وسيبقى الأردن أولا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سياسيون : حديث الملك تحذير من المخاطر



وصف سياسيون ما جاء في حديث جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني لصحيفة هآرتس الاسرائيلية بـ الكلام الحازم الذي يكشف الاخطار التي تحيط بعملية السلام والقدس أمام تعنت الجانب الاسرائيلي تجاه القضية الفلسطينية والذي حذر جلالته من مخاطره على المنطقة.
واكد سياسيون الى الرأي ان حديث جلالته جاء متزامنا مع الانتهاكات التي تمارسها اسرائيل تجاه الشعب الفلسطيني والمقدسات اضافة الى دعوة المجتمع الدولي بفرض عقوبات على اسرائيل تجاه كل ما تمارسه من قتل وعنف في الاراضي الفلسطينية.


الفلسطينيون مدعون للتوحد :

وقال الدكتور بسام العموش ان مقابلة جلالة الملك متميزة كونها جاءت متزامنة مع الأحداث التي تقع حاليا في القدس والتهويد الذي تتعرض له.


وعن مدى التأثير الذي من الممكن أن يحدث، قال العموش لا اعتقد أن هناك جدوى لان الاسرائيليين متمسكون بالاستيطان وان لديهم برنامجا يقومون حاليا بتطبيقه مشيرا الى أن نتنياهو يدعو إلى يهودية الدولة حيث يريد ان يخرج سكان القدس من عام 48 باعتبارهم ليسوا إسرائيليين وماض في الاستيطان وتهويد المسجد الأقصى.


وأضاف العموش أن على الفلسطينيين أن يعودوا لترتيب أوراقهم من جديد بتوحيد صفوفهم.
وأوضح أن حديث جلالته جاء فيه تحذير للإسرائيليين ، مشيرا أن حديث جلالته له صدى دولي وعلى الصعيد الإسرائيلي 


وقفة عربية واسلامية  :

وأوضح ابراهيم عزالدين أن كلام جلالة الملك في مقابلته مع صحيفة هآرتس الاسرائيلية هو كلام داعم للشعب الفلسطيني وقضيته وللقدس وعروبتها مشيرا الى ان جلالته واع للارث التاريخي والمسؤولية الخاصة المترتبة على الهاشميين تحديدا وعلى جميع الدول العربية بالدفاع عن الاماكن المقدسة.


وأشار عزالدين الى ان الاعتداء الاسرائيلي الصارخ على الاراضي المقدسة والشعب الفلسطيني يحتاج الى وقفة من العرب والمسلمين، موضحا بان هناك تحركا ولكنه بطيء.


وأضاف عز الدين انه يجب على المجتمع الدولي ان يتحرك ويفرض عقوبات على الإسرائيليين تجاه كل الانتهاكات التي تمارسها تجاه الفلسطينيين والمقدسات الإسلامية.


وأكد عزالدين ان كلام جلالة الملك يصب في الطرح الرئيسي ويلتفت له العالم كله بما فيها اسرائيل ويجب ان يرافقه تحرك دولي عربي إسلامي مشيرا الى ان له تأثيرا كبيرا بعد ان يتابع وتصدر منه مبادرات عربية إسلامية للدفاع عن فلسطين ومقدساتها.

----------

